# Happy Paddy's Day...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Especially to James, our very own irishexpat.....

See you in the village...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Erin go bragh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Erin go bragh


Ireland Forever????

Just not when we're playing them in any game - football, rugby, hurling....


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I think St Patrick day is over-rated... we really don't need another reason to get pissed


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Ireland Forever????
> 
> Just not when we're playing them in any game - football, rugby, hurling....


Isn't hurling what happens after a really heavy night at the Irish Vilage? 

-


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*no need for an excuse*



Ossy said:


> I think St Patrick day is over-rated... we really don't need another reason to get pissed


Who needs an excuse to drink :confused2:


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Certainly not the Ausies and South Africans...


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

St Patricks day, like Halloween in the UK is a reason to stay in for me - too many inexperienced drinkers getting in the way. Plus I'm not Irish.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> St Patricks day, like Halloween in the UK is a reason to stay in for me - too many inexperienced drinkers getting in the way. Plus I'm not Irish.


And that's exactly why we only do house parties on New Year's Eve 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Erin go bragh


This isn't english!!! Racial descrimination against the Welsh then banning our god given language on here but not from the potato munchers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> This isn't english!!! Racial descrimination against the Welsh then banning our god given language on here but not from the potato munchers


That's because you end up with phlegm on your monitor when the Welsh language is used.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

I think St Patrick's Day is international now! At least I have seen too many non-irish celebrating it and drinking to it 

Cheers to whoever is drinking today for happiness! Slainte!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Plastic Paddies 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> That's because you end up with phlegm on your monitor when the Welsh language is used.


good point!


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

The only reason we Irish drink is to live up to the stereotypical image of the "drunken Irish person" we are an honest caring race and do we not want to disappoint anyone. Honestly - no other reason!

mmmm Guinness.


----------

